# DFW GTO Owners



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Calling all DFW Owners,
We haven’t had a good GTG in a while. What does everyone think about meeting at my house in Grand Prairie? I live close to Joe Pool Lake (Great Southwest Parkway and I-20) next door to a park, so we could have plenty of parking. I was thinking about contacting a friend of mine who is a photographer to take pictures of our cars. A cruse to the lake could be in order and eat at the floating restaurant (Oasis). 

Just a thought.

Give me some feed back if anybody is interested. I was thinking we could set it up for Saturday June 24th.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Sounds good.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

How about it!!!!!!


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I live in San Antonio, but would be up for a road trip! Sounds like fun...

Chris


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

I would, but won't quite "qualify" yet since my car won't arrive until mid August. Dealer said it was built this week so we're getting closer.:cool


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Big turn out...

Let me know if it's gonna happen.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Hmmm....I live about 10 minutes from there (I-20 & Bowen)...guess I could be up for a road trip. :lol: Just keep us posted.


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

I just learned that my son has a baseball tournament on the 24th. How does July 1st sound?


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

By the looks of things it's going to be a small gathering. I count only 5 interested so far. Would another date be better for everyone?:confused


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

I should be good for just about any date, barring any unexpected plans that may arise. Just let me know when... arty:


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

A Saturday would be easier for me, travel time, but it would be fun...

Chris


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

OK, It looks like were a go for July 1st weather permitting. I was thinking around 1pm so that Cadsbury will have some travel time. We can leave for the restaurant at Joe Pool Lake around 2pm for lunch (about a 10 min drive). I will see about arranging special parking at the lake if possible. After lunch is open but if anyone is interested we could return to my house. I have a large yard with a pool and sand volleyball court. We entertain often and 50 to 75 people are not uncommon. I would like to see a strong turn out, so I’m open for any suggestions or comments. 

P.S. I also rent out Margarita Machines, so the possibility of having some frozen treats is likely.
arty:


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

I guess my address would be helpful:
2410 Coventry Court, Grand Prairie 75052
Map Quest Linkhttp://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...irie, TX 75052-4130, US&cid=lfmaplink2&name=)


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Bump :seeya:


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

The wife and I should be able to make it...if we are still on :confused :confused :confused :confused :confused Like I said before, most any date would be good for me.


----------



## dfw_gto (Feb 25, 2006)

Toro Toro i met you the other day. I was driving a 05 Torrid Red. Ill be there if im in town.


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Sounds great I dont know how much of a turn out we will have but the doors open.


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

What about a head count? I would like to know how many to expect. Please post if you are planning to attend.
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

My wife and I were planning to come, but I think we need to get some more commitments here...I would love to come over Toro, but we would hate to be the only ones...I will see if we can get any more replies. Where are all you DFW guys at? I saw 2 of you on my way to work this morning. Where are all you guys at??? :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## STEALTH FIGHTER (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd like to but have family coming in that day from out of state for the 4th.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

I'll join the next one once i have the car:cheers


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Due to the lack of participation I guess we shall postpone the GTG for a later date. Sorry everyone - Maybe if a diffrent date is better for everyone we can reschedule.


----------



## hunter35 (Jun 28, 2006)

Darn...wish I would have found this site sooner.....Maybe next time


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

Damn Dennis, I was really hoping to get out there.
Just got a chance to log on again and create a new user name. Trust me when I say that Dennis is a serious enthusiast, he's not a "hey look at my cool new floor mats that I bought" kind of guy.

The next one you decide to have I'll be more than happy to attend, besides, I'm not sure that anyone took up the slack from our monthly meetings that used to take place at Alan Young.... or am I wrong?


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Next time.


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks Steve. Good to see you back. May be next time we can make this happen. I think it was just bad timing with the holiday and all.


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

Toro Toro said:


> Thanks Steve. Good to see you back. May be next time we can make this happen. I think it was just bad timing with the holiday and all.


Yeah probably, I'll get you some names and email addresses and we'll see if we can beat my old record at AY for the most GTO's in one place at one time..... you never know.:cheers


----------



## GTO JOSH (Dec 4, 2005)

Let me know when yall decide to try again . I will be there . 
JOSH


----------



## trogdor (Jun 30, 2006)

im free on weds and thurs nights... ill be checking this post regularly


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

I am still in guys...just let me know when and where...arty:


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 6, 2006)

Well...I know that the date has passed and the meet got postponed, but I am a brand new GTOwner (as of 7/3/06) and would love to meet some local owners as well. I stay in Hurst, near the 820-S / 820-W split. Let me know when we can get together.

2004 Red/Black, 6-Speed


----------



## trogdor (Jun 30, 2006)

heck ill call it.... weds night 6pm hooters on william d. tate... be there or be square... and i always park on the north side of the building

06 brazen orange metallic


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 6, 2006)

So we're talking about July 12th at 6 p.m.? I suppose I could make that happen. Who all else is getting in? 

I'll have an M6 2004 Torrid Red.

(I'll be the newbie to the GTO crowd, so take it easy on me)


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

I won't have mine 'til the end of the month. When I do, I'll definitely meet. Since we're all new owners (some of us) I posted the following last night but no one responded. Maybe this thread will get better exposure:

I'd like to know who to take it to in the DFW area that installs clear (paint protection) bras. I've looked into Earmark but they're nuts asking over $1000!!. I had a few recs from the other site but wanted as many as possible to decide.I'll also have the windows tinted as well. 

Any recs from you guys??


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 6, 2006)

Man, I would love to help you out. I saw your thread in the "Exterior" section, but don't have anything to offer you. I am more towards Fort Worth (just north of it actually), but if I see/hear of anything, I'll be sure to post my findings, please do the same as it is something I'm interested in.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

bvbull200 said:


> Man, I would love to help you out. I saw your thread in the "Exterior" section, but don't have anything to offer you. I am more towards Fort Worth (just north of it actually), but if I see/hear of anything, I'll be sure to post my findings, please do the same as it is something I'm interested in.


 Thanks. I don't mind the drive if they're good. If we can get a few of us to choose one place we can get all get a package deal. I've spoken to few from the ls1 site and they're open to it as well and I picked up one very strong rec. The guy that was recommended does them for Porsche, and you KNOW those guys are picky. Just wanted to go on recommendations if possible since not everyone out there does quality work.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I would still like to come up there, so if you decide on a Saturday, let me know. Coming from San Antonio, I need a little time to get there, but it would be alot of fun...

Thanks,

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 6, 2006)

I would love to do a Saturday meet too, whenever we can get it organized. Is this still happening on Wednesday at Hooter's? It is a bit of a drive for me, but I would love to meet some other GTO owners in the area, so if some folks are going, count me in.


----------



## trogdor (Jun 30, 2006)

i will be there


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

I'll be there as well (no GTO though....end of the month arrival):cheers


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 6, 2006)

So it seems as if there will be 3 GTO owners and one owner with a receipt (still waiting for delivery). Anyone else in? Gotta let me know, I have an awesome opportunity for some track time also, but I'd rather go to a mini-meet with a decent turnout...


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

bvbull200 said:


> So it seems as if there will be 3 GTO owners and one owner with a receipt (still waiting for delivery). Anyone else in? Gotta let me know, I have an awesome opportunity for some track time also, but I'd rather go to a mini-meet with a decent turnout...


I have to flake. Got a Friday deadline that's going to keep me into tomorrow night and the rest of the week. Sorry gang. Next week is fine though.

Trogdor and Bvbull....just sent you both an email about the possible tint shops.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

I may be able to head over there tongiht  ...not sure yet. I hope to make it, but it will be at least 6:30 before I could get there. Anybody else going to be there? Hope to see some of you guys out there tonight. :cheers


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Nobody else? C'mon guys, where's everybody at? I think I'm going to be able to make it (about 6:30 or so). So, who else is coming?


----------



## trogdor (Jun 30, 2006)

well me and v8 goat had a good time .... how about next week we make it 9pm instead to give folks a chance to get there? and it would be after the dinner rush... post back with thoughts


----------



## trogdor (Jun 30, 2006)

gonna be at the hooters on william d tate again at 9pm this time... you are all welcome but if not... i like the grilled turkey sammich anyway


----------



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

New Spice Red 06 GTO owner here from SouthEast of Dallas (Kaufman). Would enjoy a Saturday afternoon GTG to meet y'all. Purchase date: 7-26-06.:cheers


----------



## trogdor (Jun 30, 2006)

grats on the new car my days are weds and thurs other than that i work evenings but there are a few owners here that might gtg on a saturday


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

Paul1stSGT said:


> New Spice Red 06 GTO owner here from SouthEast of Dallas (Kaufman). Would enjoy a Saturday afternoon GTG to meet y'all. Purchase date: 7-26-06.:cheers



Congratulations on the New Goat. Nice color choice.....


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 6, 2006)

Anyway an evening during the week could happen instead? Working retail makes Saturday evenings next to impossible.


----------

